

Ask HN: Networking in the valley - mat3

I'm planning to come out to the valley for the month of August to network with other entrepreneurs and try to find investors for my seed stage startup. Unfortunately I don't know anyone in the startup scene there.<p>Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get started meeting entrepreneurs and investors.<p>Has anyone else been in my situation. How did you go about finding people, investors, a place to stay?<p>How did you get around? rent a car or ...?<p>Right now my plan is to attend the following events, meet people and go from there
- http://newtech.meetup.com/14/ 
- http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/910056/
- http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/793854/
- http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/867200/<p>Thoughts?
======
skmurphy
You can meet other entrepreneurs at a Bootstrapper's Breakfasts
<http://www.bootstrappersbreakfast.com/> there are three scheduled for August.
We get a number of out of town visitors and you would be welcome. The other
events you list all look very good, if I had to pick one from those you
mentioned to make sure of attending it would be the the New Tech Meetup in
Palo Alto. SVASE (<http://www.svase.org/>) runs a number of events where you
can meet VCs: breakfasts, Startup-U, CXO Leadership forum. SDForum
(<http://www.sdforum.org/>) runs 20+ SIGs, I would check out the Startup and
VC Funding SIGs during your visit as well as any related to technologies you
are working with.

~~~
mat3
thanks. I'm here in the valley now and I've signed up to get event mails from
those groups.

------
ScottWhigham
If you're looking for a place to stay, I love, love, love Dinah's Garden Hotel
(although I don't know how close it is to where you want to be). It's actually
one of my favorite hotels inside the contiguous: <http://www.dinahshotel.com/>

~~~
mat3
Looks really nice, but I'm planning to be there for a month, so its too
expensive :(. Thanks though.

------
mat3
I'm thinking of using zipcar -<http://www.zipcar.com> to get around. Has
anyone here used it? What do you think?

~~~
ScottWhigham
I read the cover story about them in Inc mag - looked very cool. Haven't used
them though.

